# Newest ball jar



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

My newest ball jar shes pertty






 this huge one is a friends it's almost 2ft tall lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Like the hero with the maltese cross. You should have the lid. I think i saw you post one before. It may not be the one you need for this jar.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya (May 29, 2020)

The third jar is from the 70's or so and was a storage type jug came in several sizes and colors. What are the sizes of the first two jars?


----------



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Like the hero with the maltese cross. You should have the lid. I think i saw you post one before. It may not be the one you need for this jar.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I got a couple different kinds glass ones. And the milk glass ones


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 29, 2020)

You know none of these are actually Ball jars, right?  The first one was made by the Hero Glassworks, the middle one by any number of glass houses (a chance it could  be Ball) and the last one by Libbey Glass.  That being said, nice jars!


----------



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> You know none of these are actually Ball jars, right?  The first one was made by the Hero Glassworks, the middle one by any number of glass houses (a chance it could  be Ball) and the last one by Libbey Glass.  That being said, nice jars!


Ty lol but yes lol theres so many kinds lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 29, 2020)

Dewey you are the man. Don't ever sell yourself short buddy. You can play with the big boys anytime for sure!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dewey you are the man. Don't ever sell yourself short buddy. You can play with the big boys anytime for sure!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Ty my friend I'm leveling up in bottle knowledge for sure!!!!


----------



## Skadman4 (May 31, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Ty lol but yes lol theres so many kinds lol


Fruit jar is the politically correct term for any jar regardless of the actual manufacturer. I have had the hard knocks on identification of my own. I had no clue there were so many.

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------

